# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > टिप्स तथा ट्रिक्स >  मित्रों पेश है आपके लिए आपका LOCKER जिसमे आप कोई भी फाइल रख सकते है और पासवर्ड से छुपा भी सकते है ...

## indoree

मित्रों पेश है आपके लिए आपका LOCKER जिसमे आप कोई भी फाइल रख सकते है और पासवर्ड से छुपा भी सकते है ...

मित्रों हमेसा ऐसा होता है की हमारी कुछ PERSONAL FILES रहती है और हम चाहते है की उसे और कोई न देखे तो निचे दिए गए तरीके से आपका LOCKER  आप खुद बना सकते है और पासवर्ड से छुपा भी सकते है . *राज इंदोरी*  

यहाँ पर ये कोड दिये गए है उसे आप कॉपी करके  Note Pad में पेस्ट कर दे और फिर फाइल Option में जाकर Save As करे और उसका नाम आप कुछ भी रख सकते है बस अंत में .BAT रखे जैसे locker.bat  या xyz.bat और पासवर्ड की जगह पर जहा पर rajindoree लिखा है वहा पर आप अपना कोई भी पासवर्ड दे सकते है ... 

फिर से एक बार कोड :
---------------->
cls
@ECHO OFF
title Folder Locker
if EXIST "Control Panel.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}" goto UNLOCK
if NOT EXIST Locker goto MDLOCKER
:CONFIRM
echo Are you sure u want to Lock the folder(Y/N)
set/p "cho=>"
if %cho%==Y goto LOCK
if %cho%==y goto LOCK
if %cho%==n goto END
if %cho%==N goto END
echo Invalid choice.
goto CONFIRM
:LOCK
ren Locker "Control Panel.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}"
attrib +h +s "Control Panel.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}"
echo Folder locked
goto End
:UNLOCK
echo Enter password to Unlock folder
set/p "pass=>"
if NOT %pass%==rajindoree goto FAIL
attrib -h -s "Control Panel.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}"
ren "Control Panel.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}" Locker
echo Folder Unlocked successfully
goto End
:FAIL
echo Invalid password
goto end
:MDLOCKER
md Locker
echo Locker created successfully
goto End
:End

<-----------------

----------


## The Hacker

क्या बात है कहीँ फोल्डर लोक कमाण्ड वाला सिस्टम तो नहीँ।

----------


## great_brother

> मित्रों पेश है आपके लिए आपका LOCKER जिसमे आप कोई भी फाइल रख सकते है और पासवर्ड से छुपा भी सकते है ...  मित्रों हमेसा ऐसा होता है की हमारी कुछ PERSONAL FILES रहती है और हम चाहते है की उसे और कोई न देखे तो इसके लिए मैंने खुद बनाया है LOCKER..... ओर वो भी सिर्फ 77kb का... *राज इंदोरी*


  इंदोरी जी, जल्दी बताइए | वैसे कही आप किसी batch file के जरिये फोल्डर लोक करना तो नहीं बता रहे है ? चलिए अब बता ही दीजिए ..........................................

----------


## indoree

मित्रों पेश है आपके लिए आपका LOCKER जिसमे आप कोई भी फाइल रख सकते है और पासवर्ड से छुपा भी सकते है ...

यहाँ आपको एक ज़िप फाइल मिलेगी उसमे एक LOCKER.EXE आप उसे जहा पर भी रन करेंगे वहा पर एक लोकर फोल्डर बनेगा और उसी LOCKER.EXE को फिर से रन करेंगे तो वहा आपसे एक पासवर्ड मांगेगा और पासवर्ड से वो फिल्स लोक और ओपन होगी .. और पासवर्ड है rajindoree   *" राज इंदोरी"*

----------


## Anya_Stroud

क्या गारंटी है के दी गयी फाईल "की  लोग्गर " न होगी !

----------


## indoree

और जो ज्यादा समझदार है कृपया ज्ञान ना बाटे क्योकि यहाँ पर सभी ज्ञानी नहीं है  अगर पसंद आये तो जरुर कुछ कहे क्योकि काफी लोगो के काम आ सकता है ये Locker.exe क्योकि मैंने खुद इसे बनाया है अगर किसी को उसका खुद का कोई पासवर्ड चाहिए तो पासवर्ड नाम मुझे PM करे उसका खुद का लोकर में बना कर दूँगा ... *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## Dark Rider

> क्या गारंटी है के दी गयी फाईल "की  लोग्गर " न होगी !


बात तो दमदार है . खैर scan करके डाउनलोड कीजियेगा |

----------


## Dark Rider

> और जो ज्यादा समझदार है कृपया ज्ञान ना बाटे क्योकि यहाँ पर सभी ज्ञानी नहीं है  अगर पसंद आये तो जरुर कुछ कहे क्योकि काफी लोगो के काम आ सकता है ये Locker.exe क्योकि मैंने खुद इसे बनाया है अगर किसी को उसका खुद का कोई पासवर्ड चाहिए तो पासवर्ड नाम मुझे PM करे उसका खुद का लोकर में बना कर दूँगा ... *राज इंदोरी*



यह तो बात नही हुई इंदोरी जी

----------


## indoree

> क्या गारंटी है के दी गयी फाईल "की  लोग्गर " न होगी !


अरे मेरे भाई मैंने जितने भी सूत्र बनाये है सभी में लोगो का भला होता है और आपकी गाली नहीं सुनना है मेरे भाई .... 
*राज इंदोरी*

----------


## indoree

> यह तो बात नही हुई इंदोरी जी


अब मित्र वो इसलिए की हम यहाँ पर किसी की सहायता या नै तकनिकी जानकारी के लिए है अब अगर हम आपस में भिडेंगे तो इस सूत्र का उदेश्य भटक सकता है और फिर में आगे ये भी बताऊंगा की इसे किस तरह से बनाया गया है  और अगर ये सदस्यों को समझा आया तो कुछ तो सीखेंगे ही ना और में उनसे कहा कुछ मांग रहा हू.. मेरे मित्र  *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## Dark Rider

> अब मित्र वो इसलिए की हम यहाँ पर किसी की सहायता या नै तकनिकी जानकारी के लिए है अब अगर हम आपस में भिडेंगे तो इस सूत्र का उदेश्य भटक सकता है और फिर में आगे ये भी बताऊंगा की इसे किस तरह से बनाया गया है  और अगर ये सदस्यों को समझा आया तो कुछ तो सीखेंगे ही ना और में उनसे कहा कुछ मांग रहा हू.. मेरे मित्र  *राज इंदोरी*



सहमत हू //////

----------


## RANAJI1982

> अरे मेरे भाई मैंने जितने भी सूत्र बनाये है सभी में लोगो का भला होता है और आपकी गाली नहीं सुनना है मेरे भाई .... 
> *राज इंदोरी*



ये हुई ना बात................हा हा हा

----------


## indoree

> ये हुई ना बात................हा हा हा


तेजपुर SP अमित कुमार (गंगाजल) आपका स्वागत है और यार तुम्हारे पोस्ट के बिना तो सूत्र में मजा ही नहीं आता है ...  
कुछ तो नया होना चाहिए न .... *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## RANAJI1982

> अब मित्र वो इसलिए की हम यहाँ पर किसी की सहायता या नै तकनिकी जानकारी के लिए है अब अगर हम आपस में भिडेंगे तो इस सूत्र का उदेश्य भटक सकता है और फिर में आगे ये भी बताऊंगा की इसे किस तरह से बनाया गया है  और अगर ये सदस्यों को समझा आया तो कुछ तो सीखेंगे ही ना और में उनसे कहा कुछ मांग रहा हू.. मेरे मित्र  *राज इंदोरी*



हाँ भाई सिखायेगे तो सीख तो लेगे ही................

----------


## RANAJI1982

> तेजपुर SP अमित कुमार (गंगाजल) आपका स्वागत है और यार तुम्हारे पोस्ट के बिना तो सूत्र में मजा ही नहीं आता है ...  
> कुछ तो नया होना चाहिए न .... *राज इंदोरी*



सम्मान के लिये शुक्रिया ....................दोस्त

----------


## indoree

> सम्मान के लिये शुक्रिया ....................दोस्त


*वैसे दो चित्र भेजे है देख लियो ... राज*

----------


## RANAJI1982

> *वैसे दो चित्र भेजे है देख लियो ... राज*


पर कहाँ देख लियो.....................

----------


## mamu

Originally Posted by *indoree*  
अरे मेरे भाई मैंने जितने भी सूत्र बनाये है सभी में लोगो का भला होता है और आपकी गाली नहीं सुनना है मेरे भाई .... 
*राज इंदोरी* 

भाई इन्दोरी भाई इन्दोरी इतने समझदार होकर भी जरा सी बात पर गुस्सा हो जाते हो क्या जरूरी है के कोई अगर कमेन्ट करे तो हम आपा खो दे ,गहरे पानी की तरह शांत होना ultimet उद्देश है आशा है आप मेरी बात समझ पाएंगे

----------


## sameer.kumar

उपयोगी टूल बनाया है आपने राज जी 
कैसे बनाया और पासवर्ड कैसे चेंज करे इस पर प्रकाश डालें 
........धन्यवाद :salut:

----------


## aryansaini88

पासवर्ड बदलने का तरीका बताओ भाई....!!

----------


## RANAJI1982

भाई अब शुरू भी कर दे...........धन्यवाद

----------


## indoree

> उपयोगी टूल बनाया है आपने राज जी 
> कैसे बनाया और पासवर्ड कैसे चेंज करे इस पर प्रकाश डालें 
> ........धन्यवाद :salut:





> पासवर्ड बदलने का तरीका बताओ भाई....!!


मित्रों वो एक तरह का प्रोग्राम है जिसे मैंने Compile किया है और उसकी EXE File बनायीं है अभी आप उसका पास्वोर्ड नहीं चेंज कर सकते है क्योकि उसके Source कोड मेरे पास है और अगर आप उसे ब्रेक कर लेते है तो इसे ही हम क्रैक या पेच  बनाना कहते है ... और यही तो में अभी आगे आप को बताऊंगा की आखिर सॉफ्टवेर कैसे बनते और उन्हें ब्रेक या तोडा  कैसे किया जाता है...   *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## RANAJI1982

> मित्रों वो एक तरह का प्रोग्राम है जिसे मैंने Compile किया है और उसकी EXE File बनायीं है अभी आप उसका पास्वोर्ड नहीं चेंज कर सकते है क्योकि उसके Source कोड मेरे पास है और अगर आप उसे ब्रेक कर लेते है तो इसे ही हम क्रैक या पेच  बनाना कहते है ... और यही तो में अभी आगे आप को बताऊंगा की आखिर सॉफ्टवेर कैसे बनते और उन्हें ब्रेक या तोडा  कैसे किया जाता है...   *राज इंदोरी*



लो भाई फ़ोड दिया भाई ने बम....................:clap::clap:

----------


## Dark Rider

चलो यारो बहुत हो गया , मै ही बता देता हू |

----------


## RANAJI1982

> चलो यारो बहुत हो गया , मै ही बता देता हू |




तो हो जाये...................................:gr  oup-dance:

----------


## indoree

> चलो यारो बहुत हो गया , मै ही बता देता हू |


हा हा हा  मित्र आपका स्वागत है और मुझे मालूम की आप इसे जानते हो की इसे कैसे बनाया है अब आप इसे इस तरह से बताये की हमरे मित्रों के ये समझ आये की आखिर ये क्रैक या पेच क्या होता हो और इसे कैसे किया जाता है ... क्योकि काफी लोगो को इस प्रोग्राम से समझने में आसानी होगी.. *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## Dark Rider

लीजिए न्य लोकर पासवर्ड : love 

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3466273/software/lock.exe

----------


## Dark Rider

लो भाई मै ही बता देता हू |


सबसे पहले इस कोड को कॉपी करो और और नोट पेड ओपन करके पेस्ट करो |

cls
@ECHO OFF
title Folder Locker
if EXIST “Control Panel.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}” goto UNLOCK
if NOT EXIST Locker goto MDLOCKER
:CONFIRM
echo Are you sure u want to Lock the folder(Y/N)
set/p “cho=>”
if %cho%==Y goto LOCK
if %cho%==y goto LOCK
if %cho%==n goto END
if %cho%==N goto END
echo Invalid choice.
goto CONFIRM
:LOCK
ren Locker “Control Panel.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}”
attrib +h +s “Control Panel.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}”
echo Folder locked
goto End
:UNLOCK
echo Enter password to Unlock folder
set/p “pass=>”
if NOT %pass%==*type your password here** goto FAIL
attrib -h -s “Control Panel.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}”
ren “Control Panel.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}” Locker
echo Folder Unlocked successfully
goto End
:FAIL
echo Invalid password
goto end
:MDLOCKER
md Locker
echo Locker created successfully
goto End
:End


यहाँ जो काले  रंग में लिखा हुआ है |

type your password here 

इसकी जगह कोई भी अपना पासवर्ड लिखो |

अब f6 से इस फाइल को सेव करो इस नाम से 

lock.bat

इस तरह से 


*

----------


## missindia

i want a locker of password nehakaushik. pls give me a locker

----------


## Dark Rider

वैसे तो इतना भी काफी है पर यदि आप आगे चाहे तो इसे exe फाइल में भी बदल सकते है |
अब इस फाइल को .bat से exe फाइल में बदलने के लिए यह सॉफ्टवेर डाउनलोड करो |

http://www.abyssmedia.com/quickbfc/


इसका portable और फुल वर्किंग सॉफ्टवेर यहाँ से ले 

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3466273/sof...20Compiler.rar

अब उस .bat फाइल को यहाँ ड्रेग करे 






यहाँ icon सेट करे \\





अब build पर क्लीक करके lock के नाम से सेव करे  |

----------


## Dark Rider

> i want a locker of password nehakaushik. pls give me a locker



https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3466273/software/lock2.exe

पासवर्ड : nehakaushik

----------


## indoree

> i want a locker of password nehakaushik. pls give me a locker


ये लो आपका लोकर With your choice Pssword ...*राज इंदोरी*

----------


## indoree

हा मनोज भाई अब आगे और तो बताओ को आखिर ये कैसे और क्यों बनाया गया है किस सॉफ्टवेर से बनया गया है और इसके Source code कैसे हमें मिल सकते है और उसे फिर से कैसे हमारा अपना कैसे बनायेगे... *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## raj3333

yeh hacktool32 hai sambalkar download kare 
LOCKER.exe [HackTool:Win32/Flock]

----------


## raj3333

virus scan kare after download

----------


## indoree

> yeh hacktool32 hai sambalkar download kare 
> LOCKER.exe [HackTool:Win32/Flock]





> virus scan kare after download



अच्छा ?? अब ये भी बता दो की आपको कैसे पता पड़ा क्योकि हमने तो इसे बनया और हमें ही पता नहीं की ये 
hacktool32 टूल है और इसके तो Source Code भी उपर दिए गए है और आप खुद भी इसे बना सकते है ...* राज इंदोरी*

----------


## badboy123455

> yeh hacktool32 hai sambalkar download kare 
> LOCKER.exe [HackTool:Win32/Flock]


*ये हेक टूल क्या हे , वायरस हे क्या ....:question:*

----------


## indoree

> *ये हेक टूल क्या हे , वायरस हे क्या ....:question:*


नहीं मित्र कोई हैक टूल या Virus नहीं है आप खुद भी इसे बना सकते है पिछले पेज पर दिया गया है कैसे बनाते है ..... *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## raj3333

maine ise microsoft se teste kiya hai yeh hack too hai

----------


## RANAJI1982

मनोज भाई f6 दबाने पर सेव का ऑप्शन नही आ रहा है, और save as करने पर वह फ़ोल्डर तो बना देता है पर ना तो उसे हाईड करता है और ना ही उसमे लॉक लगता है ! लेकिन फ़ोल्डर के साथ ही वह एक फ़ाइल और भी बना रहा है ! अब क्या करूँ...............

----------


## raj3333

aap yahase cheack kara sakte hai locker.exe hack tool http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=144006

----------


## Dark Rider

> मनोज भाई f6 दबाने पर सेव का ऑप्शन नही आ रहा है, और save as करने पर वह फ़ोल्डर तो बना देता है पर ना तो उसे हाईड करता है और ना ही उसमे लॉक लगता है ! लेकिन फ़ोल्डर के साथ ही वह एक फ़ाइल और भी बना रहा है ! अब क्या करूँ...............



फिर से करो पासवर्ड , ठीक से नही डाल   पाय व्ही समस्या है |

----------


## RANAJI1982

> maine ise microsoft se teste kiya hai yeh hack too hai




कैसे टेस्ट किया है भाई जरा हमे भी तो बता दो ! जिन दो महानुभावो ने इसे बनाया है भाई आप सीधे ही उन पर उँगली उठा रहे है ! जो आज तक दूसरो की मदद ही करते आये है..........

----------


## RANAJI1982

> aap yahase cheack kara sakte hai locker.exe hack tool 
> 
> http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=144006






ले भाई कर लिया स्कैन क्या आया....................:pointlol:

----------


## missindia

thanks a lot. sir. i am tring to make my self. but locker to ban gaya hai. usme file save karne ke liye puchta hai. but file lock nahi ho rahi hai.ek okb ki nayi file ban jati hai. i have copy the code. enter password. and save it lock.bat. but not working. pls help me. thnx

----------


## raj3333

aapko jankari email par milegi wait karo

----------


## RANAJI1982

> aapko jankari email par milegi wait karo



धन्यवाद भाई.................

----------


## missindia

thnx. i am waiting for your reply. passward dalne ke baad kuch or bi likhna hai kya sir g. any sign etc.

----------


## RANAJI1982

> aapko jankari email par milegi wait karo









जानकारी आ गई..........................

----------


## indoree

> maine ise microsoft se teste kiya hai yeh hack too hai





> thnx. i am waiting for your reply. passward dalne ke baad kuch or bi likhna hai kya sir g. any sign etc.


Copy the code and paste in notepad और उसके बाद उसे सेव करे और FILE NAME LOCK.BAT उसके बाद उसे रन करे और आपको एक फोल्डर मिलेगा जिसका नाम है LOCKER उसमे कुछ भी FILES रख दे और उसके बाद फिर से रन करे वो आपसे पूछेगा का फोल्डर लोक करना है आप Y PRESS कर दे और वो लोक जो जायेगा और दुबारा से लोकर को रन तो वो आपसे पासवर्ड मांगेगा जो अपने दिया था वही डाले और अगर भूल गए हो तो lOCK.BAT पर राईट क्लीक करे और एडिट करे वहा आप देख सकती है की पासवर्ड अपने क्या दिया था ...  *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## Dark Rider

> thanks a lot. sir. i am tring to make my self. but locker to ban gaya hai. usme file save karne ke liye puchta hai. but file lock nahi ho rahi hai.ek okb ki nayi file ban jati hai. i have copy the code. enter password. and save it lock.bat. but not working. pls help me. thnx


फिर से कोशिश कीजिये आप पासवर्ड ठीक से नही डाल रहे है | ठीक से उस लाइन को हटाकर पासवर्ड टाइप करे

----------


## raj3333

अपनी सुरक्षा के लिए कृपया यहाँ से  http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=144006
 file की जाँच करें.लिए प्रतीक्षा करने के लिए ईमेल पुष्टि करना.

----------


## indoree

अब एक काम की बात ये है की इतना सारा जो हमने किया है वो सिर्फ एक लाइन टाइप करके भी कर सकते है और जिसे ATTRIB COMMAND आती है वो कर सकता है.. *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## Dark Rider

> thanks a lot. sir. i am tring to make my self. but locker to ban gaya hai. usme file save karne ke liye puchta hai. but file lock nahi ho rahi hai.ek okb ki nayi file ban jati hai. i have copy the code. enter password. and save it lock.bat. but not working. pls help me. thnx


फिर से कोशिश कीजिये आप पासवर्ड ठीक से नही डाल रहे है | ठीक से उस लाइन को हटाकर पासवर्ड टाइप करे

----------


## RANAJI1982

जानकारी आ गई..........................

----------


## raj3333

यह मेरी निजी राय है अगर किसीको बूरा लगता है तौ मै इसकेलीये माफी मागता हू. 
thanks

----------


## Dark Rider

> जानकारी आ गई..........................


भाई मेरे अभी नही अभी तो इन्तजार करो , और इस ल*  क्या कहूँ , थोथा चना |

----------


## indoree

> अब एक काम की बात ये है की इतना सारा जो हमने किया है वो सिर्फ एक लाइन टाइप करके भी कर सकते है और जिसे ATTRIB COMMAND आती है वो कर सकता है.. *राज इंदोरी*


*वो कैसे .?*

सिर्फ इतना करे की जहा भी आपको लोकर बनाना है जैसे की D: DRIVE पर वहा जाकर एक न्यू फोल्डर बना ले और उसका नाम लोकर या जो भी आप चाहे जैसे RAJDATA बना ले और उसके बाद COMMAND PROMPT से वहा जाये जहा पर अपने लोकर फोल्डर बनाया है जैसे COMMAND PROMPT  D: वहा टाइप करे ...

*ATTRIB RAJDATA +H +S  ये लोक करने के लिए* 

अब अगर आप वहा देखेंगे तो आपको आपका फोल्डर नहीं मिलेगा 

उसके बाद ये करे  COMMAND PROMPT  D:  

*ATTRIB RAJDATA -H -S   ये अन लोक करने के लिए* 

अब आपको आपका फोल्डर वापस उसी जगह मिलेगा ....

तो ये था एक छोटा सा प्रोग्राम...... 

*राज इंदोरी*

----------


## RANAJI1982

> यह मेरी निजी राय है अगर किसीको बूरा लगता है तौ मै इसकेलीये माफी मागता हू. 
> thanks




ओ मेरा मित्र हिन्दी मे लिखने लगा ! यार अगर बुरा खिलाओगे तो बुरे मे घी ज्यादा हो...........ही ही ही

----------


## raj3333

भाई मेरे अभी नही अभी तो इन्तजार करो , और इस ल* क्या कहूँ , थोथा चना | 
और दो मेल आयेगी

----------


## indoree

अरे ?  मास्टर जी  आप भी सूत्र पर पधारे है तो कुछ कमेंट्स तो दीजिए ... वैसे भी आप मेरी पोस्ट डिलीट करते हो ... *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## missindia

sir i tried many times. but not successed. main nahi kar payee. please aap help kare. f6 se save kaise hoga. or password wali line ek baar likh kar bata de. thnks.

----------


## indoree

> sir i tried many times. but not successed. main nahi kar payee. please aap help kare. f6 se save kaise hoga. or password wali line ek baar likh kar bata de. thnks.


यहाँ से ये कॉपी कर ले और इसे नोट पेड में कॉपी कर दे और उसके बाद इसे सेव करे ctrl + s से या उपर नोट पेड मेनू FILES चित्र में जैसा बताया गया है वैसा करे ... 

*
if EXIST "Control Panel.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}" goto UNLOCK
if NOT EXIST Locker goto MDLOCKER
:CONFIRM
echo Are you sure u want to Lock the folder(Y/N)
set/p "cho=>"
if %cho%==Y goto LOCK
if %cho%==y goto LOCK
if %cho%==n goto END
if %cho%==N goto END
echo Invalid choice.
goto CONFIRM
:LOCK
ren Locker "Control Panel.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}"
attrib +h +s "Control Panel.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}"
echo Folder locked
goto End
:UNLOCK
echo Enter password to Unlock folder
set/p "pass=>"
if NOT %pass%==missindia goto FAIL
attrib -h -s "Control Panel.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}"
ren "Control Panel.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}" Locker
echo Folder Unlocked successfully
goto End
:FAIL
echo Invalid password
goto end
:MDLOCKER
md Locker
echo Locker created successfully
goto End
:End*

इस तरह से करे हो जायेगा और बाद में आप पासवर्ड चेंज कर सकते है. *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## indoree

तो मित्रों ये एक सिंगल लाइन कमांड को एक प्रोग्राम बनाके और सिंगल लाइन से चला कर देखे और शयद इस सूत्र से आपने काफी कुछ सीखा होगा... *राज इंदौर*

----------


## totaram

अच्छी ट्रिक है भाई लोगो, पर एक प्रक्टिकल समस्या है---- और वो ये कि lock.bat नाम से जो फ़ाइल बनती है वो तो दिखती रहती है और कोई भी उस पर राईट क्लिक कर के उसे notepad में edit कर सकता है और उसका पासवर्ड भी देख सकता है. इसके बारे में कोई समाधान हो तो बताओ.

----------


## indoree

> अच्छी ट्रिक है भाई लोगो, पर एक प्रक्टिकल समस्या है---- और वो ये कि lock.bat नाम से जो फ़ाइल बनती है वो तो दिखती रहती है और कोई भी उस पर राईट क्लिक कर के उसे notepad में edit कर सकता है और उसका पासवर्ड भी देख सकता है. इसके बारे में कोई समाधान हो तो बताओ.


मित्र तोताराम आप हमेश मजाक मत करा करो जरा एक दो पेज पीछे के भी देख लो आज बहुत मजग्मारी हुई है इस सूत्र पर  में इसे काफी आगे ले जाने की सोच रहा था पर कल इसे सुरु किया था और आज ही ये समाप्त हो रहा हाउ आब कुछ नया आयेगा ... *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## Dark Rider

> अच्छी ट्रिक है भाई लोगो, पर एक प्रक्टिकल समस्या है---- और वो ये कि lock.bat नाम से जो फ़ाइल बनती है वो तो दिखती रहती है और कोई भी उस पर राईट क्लिक कर के उसे notepad में edit कर सकता है और उसका पासवर्ड भी देख सकता है. इसके बारे में कोई समाधान हो तो बताओ.


सरकार , पेज को कुछ पिच्छे कीजिये .bat फाइल को कब का exe में बदल दिया है |


अब तो इस फोरम पर पूरी तकनीकी टीम कार्य कर रही है , मजा आ रहा है|

----------


## indoree

> सरकार , पेज को कुछ पिच्छे कीजिये .bat फाइल को कब का exe में बदल दिया है |
> 
> 
> अब तो इस फोरम पर पूरी तकनीकी टीम कार्य कर रही है , मजा आ रहा है|


भाई इस से सहमत हू क्योकि पंडित जी साथ में तकरार करने पर मजा आता है और कुछ तो नया होना चाहिए और कुछ सदसयो को देखा है मैंने इस तकीनीकी सूत्र काफी समय दे रहे और कुछ सुम्डी में आके चुप चाप निकल जाते है .... *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## totaram

> सरकार , पेज को कुछ पिच्छे कीजिये .bat फाइल को कब का exe में बदल दिया है |
> 
> 
> अब तो इस फोरम पर पूरी तकनीकी टीम कार्य कर रही है , मजा आ रहा है|


 खता मुआफ हो जहांपनाह! पर मैं समझ रहा था कि बिना .exe  बनाये भी काम हो  जाएगा. अक्ल के दरवाजे खोलने के लिए आपका तह-ए-दिल से शुक्रिया!

----------


## donsplender

> *वो कैसे .?*
> 
> सिर्फ इतना करे की जहा भी आपको लोकर बनाना है जैसे की D: DRIVE पर वहा जाकर एक न्यू फोल्डर बना ले और उसका नाम लोकर या जो भी आप चाहे जैसे RAJDATA बना ले और उसके बाद COMMAND PROMPT से वहा जाये जहा पर अपने लोकर फोल्डर बनाया है जैसे COMMAND PROMPT D: वहा टाइप करे ...
> 
> *ATTRIB RAJDATA +H +S ये लोक करने के लिए* 
> 
> अब अगर आप वहा देखेंगे तो आपको आपका फोल्डर नहीं मिलेगा 
> 
> उसके बाद ये करे COMMAND PROMPT D: 
> ...


राज भाई एक छोटीसी जिज्ञासा शान्त कर दिजिये वो ये कि आपने डास मोड मे जा के फाइल के अट्रीब्यूट चेन्ज करने के लिए बताया है और यही काम फाइल पर राइट किलक करके प्रोपर्टी आप्शन पर जा के वहां से भी फाइल का अट्रीब्यूट चेन्ज होता है दोनों विधियों में क्या अन्तर है ? प्लीज बताइयेगा ।

----------


## RANAJI1982

> लो भाई मै ही बता देता हू |
> 
> 
> सबसे पहले इस कोड को कॉपी करो और और नोट पेड ओपन करके पेस्ट करो |
> 
> cls
> @ECHO OFF
> title Folder Locker
> if EXIST “Control Panel.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}” goto UNLOCK
> ...






मनोज भाई मैने इसे जैसे आपने लिखा है ! उसी तरह से नोटपैड पर उतार कर बिना पासवर्ड दिये ही सेव किया तो भी फ़ोल्डर के अलावा एक फ़ाइल बनती है ! मै हर तरह से कर के देख चुका हूँ पर ये समस्या हट नही रही है ! जबकि जो इंदौरी भाई ने बताया है वो सही बन जाता है ! क्या आपने इसे विन्डो 8 के हिसाब से बनाया था क्या..............

----------


## Gandhi

> Copy the code and paste in notepad और उसके बाद उसे सेव करे और FILE NAME LOCK.BAT उसके बाद उसे रन करे और आपको एक फोल्डर मिलेगा जिसका नाम है LOCKER उसमे कुछ भी FILES रख दे और उसके बाद फिर से रन करे वो आपसे पूछेगा का फोल्डर लोक करना है आप Y PRESS कर दे और वो लोक जो जायेगा और दुबारा से लोकर को रन तो वो आपसे पासवर्ड मांगेगा जो अपने दिया था वही डाले और अगर भूल गए हो तो lOCK.BAT पर राईट क्लीक करे और एडिट करे वहा आप देख सकती है की पासवर्ड अपने क्या दिया था ...  *राज इंदोरी*


भाई थोड़ी बहुत परेशानी हो रही है | ये फाइल बन गई पर विन्दोव्स 7 में ये रन करने पर फोल्डर नहीं बनता है | इसको ओपन करने पर फोल्डर बन जाता है |
अब फोल्डर में फाइल डाल दी | दोबारा ओपन करने पर उसने पूछ भी लिया की फोल्डर Lock करना है की नहीं | मैंने Y लिखकर Enter किया तो एक O नाम की फाइल बन गई |
लेकिन फोल्डर Lock नहीं हुआ | उसको ओपन किया तो उसने पासवर्ड नहीं माँगा | अब गड़बड़ क्या  है समझ नहीं आ रहा | ये O नाम की फाइल का क्या Role है | और एक और बात समझाओ की 
Notepad पर जो कोड लिखा है उससे हो क्या रहा है | कहीं वो हमारे कण्ट्रोल panel में कुछ ऐसी Settings तो नहीं करता जिससे बाद में कुछ प्रॉब्लम हो ?
धन्यवाद

----------


## indoree

> भाई थोड़ी बहुत परेशानी हो रही है | ये फाइल बन गई पर विन्दोव्स 7 में ये रन करने पर फोल्डर नहीं बनता है | इसको ओपन करने पर फोल्डर बन जाता है |
> अब फोल्डर में फाइल डाल दी | दोबारा ओपन करने पर उसने पूछ भी लिया की फोल्डर Lock करना है की नहीं | मैंने Y लिखकर Enter किया तो एक O नाम की फाइल बन गई |
> लेकिन फोल्डर Lock नहीं हुआ | उसको ओपन किया तो उसने पासवर्ड नहीं माँगा | अब गड़बड़ क्या  है समझ नहीं आ रहा | ये O नाम की फाइल का क्या Role है | और एक और बात समझाओ की 
> Notepad पर जो कोड लिखा है उससे हो क्या रहा है | कहीं वो हमारे कण्ट्रोल panel में कुछ ऐसी Settings तो नहीं करता जिससे बाद में कुछ प्रॉब्लम हो ?
> धन्यवाद


मित्रों आप एक दो पेज पीछे पलट लो पूरी तरह से और विस्तार से दिया गया है .... *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## Dark Rider

फिर से एक बार कोड :

cls
@ECHO OFF
title Folder Locker
if EXIST "Control Panel.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}" goto UNLOCK
if NOT EXIST Locker goto MDLOCKER
:CONFIRM
echo Are you sure u want to Lock the folder(Y/N)
set/p "cho=>"
if %cho%==Y goto LOCK
if %cho%==y goto LOCK
if %cho%==n goto END
if %cho%==N goto END
echo Invalid choice.
goto CONFIRM
:LOCK
ren Locker "Control Panel.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}"
attrib +h +s "Control Panel.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}"
echo Folder locked
goto End
:UNLOCK
echo Enter password to Unlock folder
set/p "pass=>"
if NOT %pass%==type your password here goto FAIL
attrib -h -s "Control Panel.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}"
ren "Control Panel.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}" Locker
echo Folder Unlocked successfully
goto End
:FAIL
echo Invalid password
goto end
:MDLOCKER
md Locker
echo Locker created successfully
goto End
:End




बाकी तरीका अब भी व्ही है | मेरे हो रहा है |

----------


## Dark Rider

source : http://social.microsoft.com/Forums/e...a-90d54ed961ea

----------


## Gandhi

Dark Rider जी ... आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद . ये अच्छी तरह से चल गया | बस मेरा एक सवाल है की ये जो Locker.bat फाइल बना रहे है तो इस फाइल का नाम Locker रखना जरूरी है क्या ?
मतलब अगर मै Note Pad की फाइल को XYZ.bat करके save करूँगा तो ये चलेगा की नहीं ? 


इन्दोरी भाई मै पहले पेज से ही पढता आ रहा था पर 2 - 3 पेज में कोई एक पोस्ट काम का मिल रहा था बाकि पूरा पेज आप लोगो की बहस से भरा हुआ है | 
माफ़ी चाहूँगा लेकिन ज्यादा पेज संख्या होने से पाठक के मन में नीरसता आ जाती है और वो गरम मसाला में चला जाता है .. ;)

----------


## indoree

> Dark Rider जी ... आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद . ये अच्छी तरह से चल गया | बस मेरा एक सवाल है की ये जो Locker.bat फाइल बना रहे है तो इस फाइल का नाम Locker रखना जरूरी है क्या ?
> मतलब अगर मै Note Pad की फाइल को XYZ.bat करके save करूँगा तो ये चलेगा की नहीं ? 
> 
> 
> इन्दोरी भाई मै पहले पेज से ही पढता आ रहा था पर 2 - 3 पेज में कोई एक पोस्ट काम का मिल रहा था बाकि पूरा पेज आप लोगो की बहस से भरा हुआ है | 
> माफ़ी चाहूँगा लेकिन ज्यादा पेज संख्या होने से पाठक के मन में नीरसता आ जाती है और वो गरम मसाला में चला जाता है .. ;)



वो मित्र क्या है की सूत्र मैंने सुरु किया था इसे कुछ और तरीके से समझाने के लिए और काफी कुछ नया बनाने के पर सूत्र का समापन जल्दी हो गया ... *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## Dark Rider

> Dark Rider जी ... आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद . ये अच्छी तरह से चल गया | बस मेरा एक सवाल है की ये जो Locker.bat फाइल बना रहे है तो इस फाइल का नाम Locker रखना जरूरी है क्या ?
> मतलब अगर मै Note Pad की फाइल को XYZ.bat करके save करूँगा तो ये चलेगा की नहीं ? 
> 
> 
> इन्दोरी भाई मै पहले पेज से ही पढता आ रहा था पर 2 - 3 पेज में कोई एक पोस्ट काम का मिल रहा था बाकि पूरा पेज आप लोगो की बहस से भरा हुआ है | 
> माफ़ी चाहूँगा लेकिन ज्यादा पेज संख्या होने से पाठक के मन में नीरसता आ जाती है और वो गरम मसाला में चला जाता है .. ;)



जी आप इसका कोई भी नाम दे सकते है पर अंत में .bat अवश्य हो ||



@ इंदोरी जी  आपके इस सूत्र की पहली पोस्ट को एडिट करके वहाँ मुख्य और काम के पेज का लिंक बड़े अक्षरों   में दे देवे |

----------


## missindia

thanxs  a lot sir. ye wala note pad me sahi kaam kar raha hai. password bi change ho gaya. but pehle wala working nahi tha. thnxs again. aisi trick  or b dete rahe thnxs.

----------


## Dark Rider

आप सभी का फिर से शुक्रिया और स्वागत |

----------


## indoree

> thanxs  a lot sir. ye wala note pad me sahi kaam kar raha hai. password bi change ho gaya. but pehle wala working nahi tha. thnxs again. aisi trick  or b dete rahe thnxs.


बिलकुल देते रहेंगे बस आप भी हिंदी में लिखने की कोशिस करो ... *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## indoree

@ इंदोरी जी आपके इस सूत्र की पहली पोस्ट को एडिट करके वहाँ मुख्य और काम के पेज का लिंक बड़े अक्षरों में दे देवे |

मित्र कर दिया है आप इस सूत्र की कुछ प्रविसटीया Edit/Delete कर दो जिस से ये सूत्र अच्छा लगे... नहीं तो सदस्य गरम मसाला में चले जायेंगे...

----------


## kul123

central 14central 14central 14

----------


## Dark Rider

> @ इंदोरी जी आपके इस सूत्र की पहली पोस्ट को एडिट करके वहाँ मुख्य और काम के पेज का लिंक बड़े अक्षरों में दे देवे |
> 
> मित्र कर दिया है आप इस सूत्र की कुछ प्रविसटीया Edit/Delete कर दो जिस से ये सूत्र अच्छा लगे... नहीं तो सदस्य गरम मसाला में चले जायेंगे...


न अब सब ठीक है | बाकी सूत्र में विचार विमर्श होना भी आवश्यक है |

----------


## indoree

> *मित्र किसी फोल्डर को passward द्वारा लॉक कैसे कर ? प्लीज हेल्प !* :salut:


दोस्त इसके दो तरीके है एक आप फोल्डर लोक सॉफ्टवेर का इस्तेमाल करो या फिर आप खुद एक लोकर बना लो इसे बनाने के लिए आप मेरे सूत्र पर यहाँ जाये -> 

* मित्रों पेश है आपके लिए आपका LOCKER जिसमे आप कोई भी फाइल रख सकते है और पासवर्ड से छुपा भी सकते है*

----------


## Sanjay singh

Password name sanjumehra ye bna k dijiye

----------


## sur281

हम बताते है तरीका बिनना सॉफ्टवेर के लॉक करने का]
*Step 1: Open Notepad*First of all open Notepad
*Step 2: Copy and Paste*Just copy and paste it to the notepad

@ECHO OFF
title lokendra's-hacking-ideas
if EXIST "Control Panel.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}" goto UNLOCK
if NOT EXIST MyFolder goto MDMyFolder
:CONFIRM
echo Are you sure to lock this folder? (Y/N)
set/p "cho=>"
if %cho%==Y goto LOCK
if %cho%==y goto LOCK
if %cho%==n goto END
if %cho%==N goto END
echo Invalid choice.
goto CONFIRM
:LOCK
ren MyFolder "Control Panel.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}"
attrib +h +s "Control Panel.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}"
echo Folder locked
goto End
:UNLOCK
echo Enter password to Unlock Your Secure Folder
set/p "pass=>"
if NOT %pass%== Hello1goto FAIL
attrib -h -s "Control Panel.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}"
ren "Control Panel.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}" MyFolder
echo Folder Unlocked successfully
goto End
:FAIL
echo Invalid password
goto end
:MDMyFolder
md MyFolder
echo MyFolder created successfully
goto End
:End  


*Step 3: Save It*Now save it as locker.bat
your saved file will look like this -


*Step 4: Open That*Double click on locker.bat file
A new folder named "MyFolder" will be created.
Now move your all content to this folder.
*Step 5: Lock*Done. Double click on locker.bat file and it will ask you for locking folder. Type y and hit enter.
Refresh and your folder will disappear means locked.
*Step 6: How to Open*Double click on locker.bat File and now it will ask for password.
By default the password is Hello1. Enter it and your folder will appear.

----------

